# Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?



## fermate (24. Mai 2013)

Unser Teich wurde letzen Herbst angelegt und gleich ein wenig bepflanzt. Dieses Frühjahr kam Einiges an Sumpf- und Unterwasserpflanzen hinzu und jetzt beginnt allmählich alles zu wachsen. 
__ Wasserläufer, jede Menge __ Rückenschwimmer und __ Schwimmkäfer waren schon letztes Jahr im Teich. Bereits früh in diesem Jahr sind ein kleiner __ Grasfrosch, ein dicker __ Teichfrosch und zwei Teichmolchpärchen eingezogen. Jetzt sind auch noch zwei __ Gelbrandkäfer da, außerdem  habe ich beim Gierschjäten eine __ Ringelnatter entdeckt. 
Sehr spannend, so ein Teich.

All diese Tiere können den Teich aufsuchen oder verlassen, wie es ihnen gefällt. 
Fische dagegen sind in ihrem Gewässer gefangen.  

Bisher dachte ich, Fische müssen gefüttert werden, wühlen den Boden auf, fressen allen Amphibienlaich, brauchen eine dicke Filteranlage … all das möchte ich nicht. 
Nun habe ich hier im Forum aber von kleinbleibenden Goldelritzen, __ Moderlieschen und Regenbogenelritzen gelesen, die nicht gefüttert werden müssen und, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, ist bei mäßigem Besatz und genügend Pflanzen auch nicht unbedingt eine Filteranlage erforderlich.  
 Nun ja, unter diesen Voraussetzungen fänd ich Fische vielleicht doch ganz schön.
Nicht sofort, lieber frühestens im Sommer, und nur falls sich die Pflanzen bis dahin etabliert haben sollten.

Regenbogenelritzen gefallen mir sehr gut, aber sie möchten Strömung und die gibt es hier nicht. 
Bleiben Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen (Pimephales promelas).
Ich kenne beide nicht aus eigener Anschauung und würde gerne mehr über die Unterschiede im Verhalten wissen. 
Einige Forumsmitglieder haben ja Erfahrungen mit den Arten. 
Mögt ihr ein bisschen aus dem „Alltag“ der Kleinen erzählen?

Was machen die so den ganzen Tag? Wimmeln sie an der Oberfläche? Nutzen sie alle Wassertiefen? Wühlen sie im Bodengrund? Verstecken sie sich oder sind sie meistens sichtbar? 
Sitzt ihr fasziniert am Teich und schaut ihnen zu?

Hat Amphibienlaich noch eine Chance? Was ist mit dem Laich der Fische, hat der in einem naturnahen Teich genügend Feinde oder ist Massenvermehrung vorprogrammiert? 

Was hat euch bewogen, die eine oder die andere Art zu wählen und würdet ihr das wieder tun?
Falls in eurem Teich beide Arten leben, über welche freut ihr euch mehr und warum?


Oje, das sind jetzt ziemlich viele Fragen geworden. 
Danke fürs bis hierher Lesen
und liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Hallo!

Wir haben __ Moderlieschen als ,,biologische Waffe" gegen Mückenlarven etc...   sie sind halt gut getarnt, weil von oben dunkel, wenn sie nach Insekten springen glitzern sie, weil der Bauch hell ist....  sind nette Fische....  zur Kontrolle der Nachzucht wär ein ( !) Sonnenbarsch ne Idee


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Hi

Der Sonnenbarsch wäre dann aber wiederum eine Gefahr für alle anderen kleinen Lebewesen und Kaulquappen, was ja scheinbar der Grund ist, nur klein bleibende Fische einzusetzen

Grüße Michael


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Moin Maren,
zu Deiner Anfrage hinsichtlich kleiner Fische kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen.
Zum Sonnenbarsch hingegen schon..... der Bursche ist ein "gefräßiger Typ".
Egal welcher Laich oder Kaulquappen... er kriegt sie so gut wie alle!
Dahingehend würde ich mir eine solche Anschaffung gut überlegen.


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

..ich glaube ja nicht, dass EIN Sonnenbarsch bei 12.000 Litern und viel Bewuchs ALLE Quappen etc. erwischt....


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Moin Susanne,
da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen... tut er doch!
Selbst unseren kompletten Schneckenlaich als auch die kleinen durchgekommenen 
__ Schnecken .... nix ist übrig geblieben im "großen Teich" bei uns.
Hingegen im "Pflanzenfilter-Teich" ... jede Menge kleiner Schnecken, __ Käfer und anderes Getier.
Von den hunderten Jungfischen... 2 - 3 haben es geschafft, aktuell können wir 3 Stück ausmachen, die seit letztem Jahr dazugekommen sind. Haben derzeit eine Länge von ca. 5 cm.


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

also bei uns wohnt ein __ Barsch, 7 Orfen mit einer Länge von gut 40 cm, etliche Goldis und Koi und SChleien...  und trotzdem haben wir ( mit extremst wenig Bepflanzung unter Wasser) Kaulquappen, __ Molche und Libellenlarven....


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Servus Susanne

Ich gebe zu bedenken, daß du einen dreimal so großen Teich hast wie Maren
Eva-Maria hat einen noch kleineren Teich ...

Es kommt schon auch auf die Teichgröße an.

Wir hatten einen großen Schwimmteich und 31 Goldorfen in der Größe wie deine und noch Größer ...
Wir hatten auch viele Insektenlarven und Quappen im Teich die überlebt haben, trotz gefräßiger Goldorfen.

Meine Einschätzung zum Sonnenbarsch sind bei Kleinfischen eher negativ.
Ich würde bei __ Moderlieschen & Co. keinen einsetzen.
Wenn der Besatz Goldfische sein sollte, dann ja.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Hallo Maren,

vergiß die Diskussion über den Sonnenbarsch, den brauchst Du nicht. 
Wenn Du nicht fütterst, was Du weder bei __ Moderlieschen noch bei Goldelritzen brauchst, regeln die das von alleine und den Rest macht die Natur mit Hilfe der Bewohner, die Dein Teich schon hat.  
Die kleinen dürften keine Nennenswerten Schäden bei Laich und Larven anrichten.

Moderlieschen lieben Anfluginsekten und - wie Susanne schon schrieb - kann man sie Abends beim Springen danach beobachten. 
Goldelritzen machen das auch schon mal, sind aber meistens damit beschäftigt, in den Algen nach Futter zu suchen. 
Das tun sie mal am Boden aber auch gerne am Rand. 
Bei der Fortpflanzung sind beide gut zu beobachten - die Lieschen arbeiten am Seerosenstängel, die Elritzen am Blatt. Und beide verteidigen ihre Brut recht leidenschaftlich.

Achja - und Filter brauchst Du bei deiner Teichgröße und wenn Du dich ans Nichtfüttern hälst, auch nicht. 
Einmal die Woche ein bisschen zum Nachzählen ist aber erlaubt.

Aber beide - insbesondere die Goldelritzen - lieben Strömung. Sie können aber auch ohne. 
Wenn Du dann mal den Gartenschlauch in den Teich hängst, kannst Du sie beim "Surfen" beobachten.

Goldelritzen "bei der Arbeit":


 

Mehr über Moderlieschen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31887


----------



## fermate (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Danke für die Antworten,


Einen Sonnenbarsch möchte ich nicht einsetzen, da hätt ich Sorge um die Amphibien. Der __ Barsch selbst täte mir auch leid, wenn er keinen Partner haben darf.  
Falls es mit der Vermehrung gar zu schlimm werden sollte, kann man nicht auch persönlich eingreifen, in dem man sozusagen „vorgeburtlich“ hier und da den Laich entfernt? 



> __ Moderlieschen lieben Anfluginsekten und - wie Susanne schon schrieb - kann man sie Abends beim Springen danach beobachten.
> Goldelritzen machen das auch schon mal, sind aber meistens damit beschäftigt, in den Algen nach Futter zu suchen.
> Das tun sie mal am Boden aber auch gerne am Rand.
> Bei der Fortpflanzung sind beide gut zu beobachten - die Lieschen arbeiten am Seerosenstängel, die Elritzen am Blatt. Und beide verteidigen ihre Brut recht leidenschaftlich.



Nach dieser Beschreibung wäre wohl je ein kleiner Schwarm  interessant, ach, und eine zweite Seerose 



> Aber beide - insbesondere die Goldelritzen - lieben Strömung. Sie können aber auch ohne.



Hm, dazu werde ich mir etwas überlegen, vielleicht ein Unterwasserspiel ...

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*



fermate schrieb:


> kleiner Schwarm



Hallo Maren,

Du solltest pro Sorte 10 Stück nehmen.


----------



## FBeer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

__ Moderlieschen sind tolle Teichfische, gar keine Frage! - Ich möchte dir an dieser Stelle aber auch den __ Bitterling ans Herz legen, ein sehr schöner kleiner Schwarmfisch. Wenn die nicht willst das sie sich vermehren, gibt du einfach keine Teichmuscheln dazu, denn ohne vermehren sie sich nicht. Das Balz- und Leichverhalten über die Muschel ist allerdings derart schön und hochintertessant anzusehen, das ich darauf nicht verzichten wollte,


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Frank, ich will nicht meckern, aber wie lange hast Du die Muschel schon? Hast Du sie schon über einen Winter gebracht?


----------



## FBeer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Frank, ich will nicht meckern, aber wie lange hast Du die Muschel schon? Hast Du sie schon über einen Winter gebracht?



Brauchst du auch nicht Christine!  - Ich kenne die für und wieder Diskussion über Teichmuscheln, die Mythen ihrer Filterfähigkeit, Anforderungen an den Bodengrund, Probleme mit UVC geklärten Teichen etc.etc. Dennoch gebe immer und ausschliesslich meine eigene Meinung zum Besten, der sich ja keiner anschliessen muss.  -  Ich würd Bitterlinge nie ohne __ Muscheln halten und wenn ich sie jede Saison neukaufen müsste ...


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Hallo Frank,

Du  würdest bewusst ein Lebewesen in Deinen  Teich setzen, auch wenn Du weißt,  das es dort nicht überlebt?


----------



## pema (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Hallo Maren,
ich hatte zwei Jahre lang einen fischlosen Teich. Es tummelten sich eine Vielzahl von Wasserinsekten und ein Molchpaar in ihm. Letztes Jahr konnte ich der Versuchung nicht widerstehen und habe mir einen kleinen Schwarm von 15 __ Moderlieschen angeschafft. 
Ja, die Fische machen Spaß...aber: die Wasserkäfer verschwanden (die sichtbaren Larven wurden innerhalb eines Tages gefressen) - die Reduzierung der anderen Insekten kann ich nicht beziffern, aber wenn es so war wie bei den Wasserkäfern?, die Fische vermehrten sich innerhalb der nächsten Monate schlagartig. Erst hat es mich gefreut...dann hat es mir Sorgen bereitet. Als nächstes war ich nur noch auf der Suche nach Abnehmern für die Jungfische...wenn man sie mal zu kriegen täte
Ich möchte dir auf keinen Fall den Fischbesatz madig machen - ich konnte dem ja auch nicht widerstehen - und es muss auch nicht immer so laufen mit der Vermehrungsrate wie bei meinen Moderlieschen, aber die Entscheidung sollte wohlüberlegt sein (wie du es ja offensichtlich tust). Es ist ein Eingriff in das System des Teiches und dessen Bewohner und man übernimmt Verantwortung für das Wohlergehen von eingesetzten Lebewesen und das ist etwas anderes, als einen Teich mit freiwilligen Bewohnern zu haben.

petra


----------



## Maifisch (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Hallo Maren!!
Ich habe auch __ Moderlieschen und ich liebe sie!. Sie abends (oder auch morgens) beim springen zu beobachten, ist der Hammer! Ausserdem habe ich auch noch Bitterlinge im Teich. Die schwimmen auch mit den Moderlieschen an der Oberfläche, oder auch weit unten rum. Drei Teichmuscheln gehören auch zu der Truppe, damit sich die Bitterlinge vermehren können und das tun sie!  2011 hatte ich  starken Nachwuchs von den ML´s, so ca 2-3 hundert. Und das von fünf Erwachsenen ML´s!!! Davon sind nicht sehr viele geblieben, man weiß ja auch nie, wer sich am Teich rumtreibt. Da bleiben auch wieder einige auf der Strecke --- leider! 2012 und dieses Jahr keine kleinen ML´s. Dieses Jahr schieb ich es auf das schlechte Wetter, weil wohl die optimale Wassertemperatur nicht erreicht wird. Das hängt leider von dieser ab. 

Bin gespannt, für welche Du Dich entscheidest

LG Sonja


----------



## fermate (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Hallo ihr alle,

erst mal vielen Dank, die Antworten haben mir die Entscheidung sehr erleichtert. 
Zwei kleine Schwärme von je 10 Fischen sollen es nun sein.
Außerdem ein Schwimmskimmer, der von Zeit zu Zeit für etwas Strömung sorgen kann und gleichzeitig Pollen, Blütenblätter und die Weidensamen einfängt.
Mal sehen, was die umliegenden Händler so anbieten.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## FBeer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> Du  würdest bewusst ein Lebewesen in Deinen  Teich setzen, auch wenn Du weißt,  das es dort nicht überlebt?



Ich ess __ Muscheln sogar, am liebsten in Weissweinsosse mit Sellerie ... dennoch gönne ich meinen Teichmuscheln ein langes Leben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Frank, ich will nicht meckern, aber wie lange hast Du die Muschel schon? Hast Du sie schon über einen Winter gebracht?



ich hatte vor 2 Jahren u.a. 10 __ Schwanenmuschel in den Teich eingesetzt, sind mal hier und mal da beim drin waten und Algenzupfen anzutreffen (auch nun nach dem 2. Winter.) - die können allerdings im Teich auch von der Tiefenzone bis rauf ins Flachwasser auf und absteigen wie sie Lust und Laune haben (den Temperaturen, und somit auch dem "Futter nachlaufen"

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht doch kleine Fische?*

Hallo Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte),

angesprochen war der andere Frank. Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob 100.000 l oder 3.000 l - die meisten User, bei den __ Muscheln überleben, haben ja eher größere Teiche.


----------

